# NESN in HD: Is there a chance its coming anytime soon?



## pred02 (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi,

I am in Boston and am wondering if there is a chance Dish will pick up NESN anytime soon? It would make a world of difference watching those Red Sox games in high-def.

Thanks,
G


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

pred02 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in Boston and am wondering if there is a chance Dish will pick up NESN anytime soon? It would make a world of difference watching those Red Sox games in high-def.
> 
> ...


Possible but not too likely. See their latest RSN announcement. They only mention two channels to be added soon. One this summer and one this fall.

Dish Network Announcement of 5/4/2007
http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=68854&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=996116&highlight=


----------



## kdwebsol (Jan 29, 2006)

I believe E* is saving the space for free HD channels that show little to no HD content. Like A&E HD. This way they can keep the national HD count higher then everyone else and keep the HD leader title.

If they used the current space up now with real HD channels like NESN HD, then if SCIFI and Weather channel launch their HD channels next month and will not charge E* to broadcast them E* will not have room for them.

So I think (I hope I am wrong) E* will not add anymore RSNs until the new satellites are up and running.

Ken


----------



## Steve_53 (Jul 6, 2005)

Just a "me too!' from another Sox fan that REALLY wants NESN HD.


----------



## kdwebsol (Jan 29, 2006)

Steve_53 said:


> Just a "me too!' from another Sox fan that REALLY wants NESN HD.


The only way to see the Red Sox in HD is to get cable or D*. I am planning on waiting for E* to offer NESN HD. The said thing is that when people ask how I like my E* service I tell them that I should have went with D* because they have locals in HD and NESN HD. That is what people in New England want that is way there are 10 D* dishes to every one E* dish I see around town.

This is where to get NESN HD http://www.boston.com/sports/nesn/aboutus/hd/

Ken


----------



## Steve_53 (Jul 6, 2005)

I've been a E* customer for quite a while now, and on the whole, I've been pretty much pleased with the quality and selection. I do have the local HD package (in addition to OTA), and (for the most part) have been quietly waiting for NESN. 

I've compared picture quality on any number of Comcast cable and D* HD installations with what I'm getting at home, and based on that alone, I think I'll be staying with E*.

Whenever the Sox are playing and we have company, I always get asked "what channel is game on in HD?", and (unless it is a Saturday FOX game or a Sunday night ESPN game) I tell folks that it's being held hostage by the Boston Globe.


----------



## kdwebsol (Jan 29, 2006)

I had some friends over to watch the Indy 500 and when it was in rain delay we watched the Red Sox. One of my friends said "this is HD?" I said no, E* is the only provider in our area that does not have NESN HD. He is looking for a house and said I was going to have E* installed but know will have D* installed. His dad has D* (did have E* but switched) with NESN HD and was going to have E* installed because of all the other HD channels we have. 

Said to say this is the third time I personal had to tell a friend to go else where. Not that I want to send them to another service, but we love our Red Sox in New England. 

We ended up watching the Red Sox game in side by side PIP. This makes the over compressed SD signal watchable. Said to have an hd tv and no NESN HD. 

Ken


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

kdwebsol said:


> I had some friends over to watch the Indy 500 and when it was in rain delay we watched the Red Sox. One of my friends said "this is HD?" I said no, E* is the only provider in our area that does not have NESN HD. He is looking for a house and said I was going to have E* installed but know will have D* installed. His dad has D* (did have E* but switched) with NESN HD and was going to have E* installed because of all the other HD channels we have.
> 
> Said to say this is the third time I personal had to tell a friend to go else where. Not that I want to send them to another service, but we love our Red Sox in New England.
> 
> ...


I just watched Schilling's one hitter on MLB HD which used the NESN HD broadcast.
MLB HD is part of the MLB EI subscription. NESN HD does a very good job.
Broadcasts away Sox games in HD. Not all RSNs are showing away games in HD.
YES HD broadcasts virtually every away game in HD.


----------



## TR7Spyder (May 3, 2007)

I just had E* installed in my house. The salesperson LIED to me, saying that NESN was available in HD! I like their equipment and service seems to be good, but that is a deal breaker for me .

I might offer them to stay if they remove the 18 months commitment (I can wait until next spring), but if they do not get it by then, I am definitely gone… 

Shame on me for not searching first (this thread could have saved me and E* a lot of trouble). But there was SO MUCH information to take in, that I forgot to look it up…  I thought that I can trust their CSR.


----------



## kdwebsol (Jan 29, 2006)

TR7Spyder said:


> I just had E* installed in my house. The salesperson LIED to me, saying that NESN was available in HD! I like their equipment and service seems to be good, but that is a deal breaker for me .
> 
> I might offer them to stay if they remove the 18 months commitment (I can wait until next spring), but if they do not get it by then, I am definitely gone&#8230;
> 
> Shame on me for not searching first (this thread could have saved me and E* a lot of trouble). But there was SO MUCH information to take in, that I forgot to look it up&#8230;  I thought that I can trust their CSR.


It has been over 1 year and 1/2 that a CSR told me that NESN HD would be available soon. And still no NESN HD. Even with some room on 61.5 E* only wants to show the games and NESN wants their channel 24/7. But we have a nice Dish HD Demo channel with a 2 minute loop running 24/7, I think this channel is still mpeg2 as well.

I think we have to wait for the new satellites to be up and working. So next spring does not look good for us. Maybe the 2009 season.

Ken


----------



## bairdjc (Sep 22, 2005)

I thought NESN HD only broadcast when an actual game was on.... so bandwidth issues would only be present at those times?


----------



## kdwebsol (Jan 29, 2006)

bairdjc said:


> I thought NESN HD only broadcast when an actual game was on.... so bandwidth issues would only be present at those times?


NESN HD is a 24/7 RSN.


----------



## roachxp (Jun 29, 2007)

kdwebsol said:


> NESN HD is a 24/7 RSN.


He right NESN HD was the first to do all Red Sox and Bruins game in HD both home and away, even at the same time in April and May. They do pre and post game in HD everything studio and much more.

Nesn spent alot of money to convert every single piece of tape and video to digital format stored on servers, even all game tapes. The redsox players can even acess all this out on the road to study pitchers in certain situations and there timing when they get on base. It's legal unlike the NFL LOL.

I still don't know why E* can add this to there Boston transponder with the 4 local HD channels, I thought they could fit 6 HD in Mpeg4 on each one.


----------



## Oldford (Jun 23, 2006)

Everyone should call or email Dish frequently about this. As I just read in another thread; If noone says anything, there is no problem. Lets' not depend on the Dish lurkers to read these boards. 

Go Sox!

Regards from scenic and NESN-HDless eastern Maine, Eric


----------



## TR7Spyder (May 3, 2007)

OK, I just tried watching Sox game in SD... It looks horrible on my 60" TV! I am making the call as soon as the game ends (I do not want them to shut off the service with a few innings left  ).


----------



## kdwebsol (Jan 29, 2006)

TR7Spyder said:


> OK, I just tried watching Sox game in SD... It looks horrible on my 60" TV! I am making the call as soon as the game ends (I do not want them to shut off the service with a few innings left  ).


I have called and emailed the ceo address about the poor picture on the SD channel and nothing has been done. It is simply over compressed and can not handle any kind of movement. Wait until you try to watch a Bruins game. You can not even see the puck.

I have also been asking for NESN HD for over a year and when I call the CSR can not comment or tell me it is coming soon. Emails just get a canned reply.

E* really does not like us in New England


----------



## TR7Spyder (May 3, 2007)

OK, I just got off the phone, I politely explained how I was told that I was going to have HD NESN, which isn't true (they agreed and apologized). They assured me that is should be added "anytime now" as they adding HD channels "all the time". Reading this thread I realize that this is just some CSR BS :nono2:

I told them that I like their service and their DVR, but I can not face the prospect of SD baseball next spring, so I can not commit to a 18 month contract. And that if they can't take away this commitment, I will have to exercise my right to a 3 day termination.

So I got the same deal ($20x6 month off + $50 off for club DISH), but with out the commitment! Needless to say, I will call tomorrow to confirm everything!

In 6 month I will have to re-evaluate my situation. I am hoping that by some miracle they will pick up HD NESN... Or I will leave...



> E* really does not like us in New England


They must be ran by a bunch of Yankees fans!


----------



## TR7Spyder (May 3, 2007)

I realize this isn't a proper season yet, but has anyone heard any updates on NESN in HD? I have really enjoyed my last few months with E*, but I will have no choice but to leave if they do not pick up NESN-HD . I need to know if I should start researching the Direct TV options .


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

TR7Spyder said:


> I realize this isn't a proper season yet, but has anyone heard any updates on NESN in HD? I have really enjoyed my last few months with E*, but I will have no choice but to leave if they do not pick up NESN-HD . I need to know if I should start researching the Direct TV options .


There are no announcements and NESN HD is not even uplinked. The four HD
RSNs uplinked and mapped, but not turned on, are MSG HD, FSNY HD, CSNNE HD and FSNBA HD. If I was in your shoes, in February, I would make a decision
about switching. I would not go through any season, baseball, basketball or
ice hockey without my favorite RSN in HD. There is no reason to when cable,
Verizon and D* are providing HD RSNs.


----------

